# Using SumUP for Charity Bucket Collections



## Rob S (11 Jun 2021)

Has anyone any experience of using SumUp devices as an alternative to cash for Charity Bucket collections or similar?


----------



## noproblem (11 Jun 2021)

Not an answer, but am interested in finding out what this is. Never heard of it.


----------



## Thirsty (11 Jun 2021)

Have used SumUp for payments, though not a casual, bucket collection way as you are proposing. 

There is a % charge for all payments; so the overhead might cut into your collection.


----------



## peemac (11 Jun 2021)

The % is currently 1.69%, but not sure how it would work in terms of "bucket collection" but might depend on location.

If it was a specific crowd at an event and they were to make a donation, that could work.

I use it for Alumni events both to pay at the door, buy raffle tickets and also to book online in the customised shop you can set up.

 I also another one for a Toastmasters club and it's used both for membership and also (when they start again) the nominal fee for tea and coffee at physical meetings.

It has moved leaps and bounds in the last few months and I think it is far better than PayPal for such situations


----------



## MugsGame (13 Jun 2021)

I haven't used SumUp, but a typical way to do digital payments for charities is to advertise a small fixed donation and invite people to tap their card/phone. This can even be integrated into a bucket form factor, e.g. https://www.memotech.ie/credit-card-payment/contactless-charity-donation-box/ (which in that case also happens to use SumUp).

The other thing that's coming is accepting contactless payments on consumer phones with no special hardware needed. I'm not sure who will launch first in Ireland but it might be an interesting alternative. We'll probably start to see it first for food delivery/tipping or courier on delivery fees (it's crazy that UPS turn up and expect cash for import duties!).


----------



## peemac (17 Jun 2021)

Saw an article in the Irish Times about this Irish company
https://www.strikepay.co/ 

Seems the collectors will have a tag or a qr code. Donator taps off the tag or scans the qr code and makes the donation.


----------



## homer911 (9 Jul 2021)

I was in Spendloves in Greystones at the weekend and noticed they had a sumup type device for donating €2 to the RNLI, just tap your card


----------



## peemac (23 Aug 2021)

New kid on the block - JustTip.net - possibly what is in Greystones RNLI

Tips
https://justtip.net/ 

Charity
[broken link removed]

I'm surprised they don't have a lower rate for charities - possibly they do after you chat to them


----------



## Rob S (8 Dec 2021)

Thanks to everyone for their replies.
We have since acquired a couple of SumUp devices and used them in Bucket Shaking Fundraisers - once your bucket shakers know how to operate them (and it's quite simple) they work very well. Upwards off 30% of the donations came by "tapping", and we also reckon they have increased the amount we raised. If somebody wanted to give cash we took it, but if they indicated that they had no cash we offered the option to tap - not everybody accepted it but most people expressed surprise and took the option.


----------

